

Show HN: Gifnic - Animated Gif Camera - ohadfrankfurt
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/gifnic/id647672150?ls=1&mt=8

======
proksoup
This is going to be huge.

------
eee111222333
Super cool!!!

------
adjunct
Cool app

------
ekeren
Funny

